# Online chatroom/Vent AD&D Forgotten Realms UNDERMOUNTAIN players needed



## elfstone

UPDATE

*Under Mountain /Water Deep Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting Need 1 more PC and 1 alternate*

We will be playing roughly 70-80% 3.5 edd rules by the books and 30-20% by DM’s house rules/logic/1-2ed rules. I would suggest getting a copy of the 1st edd/2nd edd players hand books or ask me and I’ll loan them to you. To familiarize yourself with many of these changes mostly to spells and magic items.  Any skills, classes, items, spells ECT available to the PC are also available to the monsters/NPC. The blade cuts both ways here.

The main changes to with the house rules are geared towards some spells being more powerful and magic items being harder to great and cost more to buy.

 Caster/magic classes are intended to be the more powerful class in higher levels

You can expect 50-65 % hack n slash dungeon crawl, 10-15% RP among the players and NPC’s ECT. And 20-30% intelligent, creative thinking, thinking outside the box on how to get past/threw something. 

I’m a very easy going DM  I’ve played/Dm’ed for almost the last 25 years, I’m more interested in us having fun they spending 30 min looking threw 3 diff rule books to see if the DC check is the correct number,  and am very willing to compromise on PC creation and Races. I’ve made new a version of cleric class and a new version of a race for some of the current players.

*WE play Friday nights 9 to 1-2 am EST (GMT-5)*

*The party consist of*
*1 Cleric*
*1 Arcane caster*
*1 Melee support *
*1 Monk*
*1 Rogue*
The party needs a front line Melee high Ac and high HP with decent damage.  Also a dwarf would be nice for racial bonuses this is a dungeon crawl after all.

you can make a 2nd level character however you are limited to the class 1st level starting gold you will be broke with little equipment ect. So depending on class you’re looking at 10gp -250gp max equipment.  NO magical even minor items aloud at creation. Everything MUST be normal items.

IF you want an ECL+1 race that are ok however the normal races get a more generous character generation method.

You are limited to PHB, Forgotten realms campaign setting, Forgotten Realms - Races of Faerun, Forgotten Realms - Player's Guide to Faerun, and Forgotten Realms - Faiths and Pantheons for a starting PC. 

I’m also looking for 1 alternate to play an absent PC when we need it,  example someone is showing up late/ leaves early or cannot make it.   OF course if we lost a player the alternate will get those players perminate spot.

Power gamers and Meta-gamer would be best server in a different campaign and with a different DM, as would a Rule book Lawyer who wants to spend 30 minutes of game time/everyone else’s fun time, arguing there point.  Rule book arguments are meant for during the week out of the game session.

My e-mail

Allneal1@netscape.net


----------



## ScionJustice

Sign me up.


----------



## elfstone

*Contace me asap*

e-mail allneal1@netscape.net

were about full NEED HEaler and or Rogue

at best 1 space left


----------



## trapline

would love to play, email sent!


----------



## elfstone

*Update*

see next


----------



## elfstone

*Need 1 more PC and 1 alternate*

*Under Mountain /Water Deep Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting *

*Need 1 more PC and 1 alternate*

*You are limited to PHB, Forgotten realms campaign setting, Forgotten Realms - Races of Faerun, Forgotten Realms - Player's Guide to Faerun, and Forgotten Realms - Faiths and Pantheons for a starting PC. *

*I’m also looking for 1 alternate to play an absent PC when we need it,  example someone is showing up late/ leaves early or cannot make it.   OF course if we lost a player the alternate will get those players perminate spot.*

*contact me if intrested*

*allneal1@netscape.net*


----------

